# Scaly Leg mites!



## goatpoultryduckrabbit

What is the most effective treatment for scaly leg mites?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats

Ivomec injected, 1 cc per 40 lbs then again in 2 weeks.


----------



## nancy d

Uh oh, Pam musta been thinkin goats. :laugh:Unless you have 40lb chickens?

I would try either Vet Rx for poultry or just rubbing some mineral oil on their legs.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, yeppers, Duh me, oops :hammer::crazy::shocked::-o:laugh:


----------



## nancy d

Sorry Pam but I just roared. It made my evening.:hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe, this is the "goat" spot but, I forget at times, to look at the category it is listed in, I am so embarrassed, but it is pretty funny. 
It's a Duh moment for sure.


----------



## Greybird

I just saw this. (And laughed too!)

But, more seriously, one of the best things for treating scaly leg mites is Campho Phenique.

Just brush it on the affected areas and repeat it about 2x a week until things start to clear up. After the first few treatments you can spread it out to about once a week since it really does a number on those little mites. They barely have legs at all and they can't move fast enough to get away from it.
I much prefer the "burn and suffocate them" approach to using a systemic poison like Ivermectin, but that method will also work.

Feather-legged breeds of poultry are especially susceptible to leg mites here in the Pacific Northwest so my Silkie chickens and I have had several battles with them.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## NyGoatMom

I use Vaseline. Coat legs in it every other day until the legs look normal again, very cheap and easy


----------



## nancy d

Good stuff! Im just amazed at how many different everyday products will work in different situations without having to order out or get the vet.


----------



## mjs500doo

We also use Vicks in the beginning for one week. Then we use Vasoline every day until the skin appears normal and smooth. Continue for 3 extra days.


----------

